# Flywheel and clutch



## Joseph Emmett (May 14, 2019)

I am putting a 1971 400 with muncie four speed in a 1967 gto the muncie is a 1967 yr what size clutch and flywheel would i need to get how many different sizes came in 1967 ?


----------



## dcoydad (Sep 27, 2017)

I'd go with Hayes 11"


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

they had 10.5 and 11" ..

not all ORIGINAL flywheels are drilled for the 11"
most were 10.5

most all aftermarkets are drilled for both sizes

some original HIGH horse big cube were just original PONTIAC flwheels were 11" only

go with a diaphram clutch cover ... I like Center force ..

Scott


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The Hays flywheel is drilled for both 10.5" and 11".

Use an 11" diaphram style pressure plate along with a matching 11" disc. Bigger disc provides more surface area to grab and you can benefit from a lighter spring pressure which makes your pedal pressure better.

Most clutch manufacturers have listings which will tell you what to expect from the pressure plate/disc set-up. There are different clutch materials to consider as well, some better for street while others are best for racing.

Where most get into trouble is to make sure you get the correct matching throw-out bearing not only for the set-up, but for your car. Often when you buy a kit, you get a Chevy application throw-out bearing which is too short in most instances. Then you push in the clutch and you can't get a clean release........then you have to pull everything apart again to install the correct length bearing. I have enclosed a photo as an example only, so you can see what I mean.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

I just went with a McLeod 11" flywheel and clutch. The pedal is very easy for every day driving. I am still breaking in the clutch (gently), so I cannot comment on how well it holds, but I am sure it will do just fine.


----------



## cmy67400 (Jul 13, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> The Hays flywheel is drilled for both 10.5" and 11".
> 
> Use an 11" diaphram style pressure plate along with a matching 11" disc. Bigger disc provides more surface area to grab and you can benefit from a lighter spring pressure which makes your pedal pressure better.
> 
> ...


Thanks that was my problem this past week sent a post but no responses yet the photo you posted is just an example or an actual size difference for Pontiacs, because I thought I put in a long one and it looks like the shorter one I will know tomorrow when I test drive it thanks cm67400


----------

